# I heard a Rumor that a Member here caught a striper in the C



## Captain Ahab (May 19, 2012)

Mind you all this is only a rumor - we have no "hard" evidence, but a member here (initials JIM) managed a striper in the Cape Cod canal early this am.

As you may know JIM has been on a quest for one and today, through hard work and patience, he might have just caught one


BIG ROUND for JIm the New MasterBaiter


----------



## BassAddict (May 19, 2012)

We have a new member named JIM?


----------



## Frogman Ladue (May 20, 2012)

Pics or it didn't happen!


----------



## Jim (May 21, 2012)

Yes I did! :lol: I will post the pictures of the one I caught. I had to release it becuase it was not 28 inches. It was about 20.


----------



## Captain Ahab (May 21, 2012)

See Bassaddict, we do have such a member! 


And if the pics or id did not happen rule applied then Popeye does not exist!


----------



## Nickk (May 21, 2012)

I want to see a pic!



:mrgreen:


----------



## Jim (May 21, 2012)

Here are the pics of the 20 inch Striper I caught. Fish was caught on a TC Tackle 3OZ pink Bucktail with an Uncle Josh #70 trailer bouncing it off the Cape Cod Canal channel. These are the best bucktails I have ever seen bar none.


----------



## Captain Ahab (May 21, 2012)

Pajama Fish! That was the baby now go get the grandmother! 



WTG Mr. Jim - nothing like the wack of a striper in fast water hitting a lure - it is addicting


----------



## shamoo (May 22, 2012)

Good job Mr. Jim =D> PINK???? :shock: , just sayen.


----------



## FishingCop (May 22, 2012)

Way to be Jimbo


----------



## Jim (May 22, 2012)

shamoo said:


> Good job Mr. Jim =D> PINK???? :shock: , just sayen.



It was the only 3OZ I had, the 2OZ would not hit the bottom with the rushing water. The 3 hit bottom and bounced perfectly. I caught the fish and then I lost the lure.

I have 2 dozen coming in the mail! :LOL2: 



FishingCop said:


> Way to be Jimbo


Wait till this weekend! IT is on! 8)


----------

